# Voice Acting



## Devo (Jun 6, 2008)

Discuss any and all things relating to the voice acting industry! Who are your favourite VA's? Who would you want starring in what cartoon if such cartoon existed? Are you any good with voices? Do you, like me, read comics out loud and try out different voices for each character?

Yes, it's true. Whenever I read comics of any kind I like to try doing the voices of each character. I like to think I'm quite good at it (I'm good at mimicking Mark Hamill's Joker voice). I wouldn't mind getting into the voice acting profession, I'm just not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

Best VA is Robin Williams in pretty much any role he does. A close second is James Earl Jones.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't like the good ones as much as I do like the disctive and unique voices like Nathan Lane, Richard Steven Horvitz, Laura Prepon and such.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I don't like the good ones as much as I do like the disctive and unique voices like Nathan Lane, Richard Steven Horvitz, Laura Prepon and such.



Nathan Lane was superb as Timon (and Jeremy Irons was excellent as Scar)


----------



## Devo (Jun 6, 2008)

Devo's Top 5 Anime VAs
5. Greg Ayres
4. Chris Patton
3. Eric Vale
2. Vic Mignogna
1. Steve Blum


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 6, 2008)

Devo said:


> Are you any good with voices?



I think I am. I once appeared on a radio show on my college campus because the host had seen me in a play in which I played a character in a skit with a voice that was really funny to her. She invited me to be on the show after I told her that I had this talent in speaking different voices, and I had a good time showing off the different voices to her on the show.



> Do you, like me, read comics out loud and try out different voices for each character?
> 
> Yes, it's true. Whenever I read comics of any kind I like to try doing the voices of each character. I like to think I'm quite good at it (I'm good at mimicking Mark Hamill's Joker voice).



lol I used to do a similar thing like that when I was a kid. Whenever I would read such comic treasury books as "Garfield" and "Calvin and Hobbes," I would do all the voices, even the female characters. 



> I wouldn't mind getting into the voice acting profession, I'm just not sure how to go about it.



http://www.voiceacting.com/

Here's a good site to look at in getting started.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not really voice acting but here's what I sound like. All I'm really doing is reciting the Lord's Prayer in Spanish and a poem in a fake language, Quenya.

However, usually I can make my voice sound off some strange voices and such when I'm least trying.


----------



## Devo (Jun 7, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I used to do a similar thing like that when I was a kid. Whenever I would read such comic treasury books as "Garfield" and "Calvin and Hobbes," I would do all the voices, even the female characters.


I still do that, and I'm 23 years old.  I is a sad person. x3


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2008)

I've done anime fandubs and such, and I'm half-decent at it.

Devo already mentioned some great VAs, but I'll add Kevin Corn (Daisuke from DNAngel), Melissa Fhan (Rika from Digimon), Crispin Freeman (Kyon from The Meloncholy of Haruhi Suzumiya) to that list because they are definately worth it.

As for non-anime roles...er...the people who vocie the Disney characters like Donald and Goofy. Yes.


----------



## Fou-lu (Jun 9, 2008)

Devo said:


> Do you, like me, read comics out loud and try out different voices for each character?



Ha, that reminds me of what I used to do that at school with a group of people when we had some free hours.
Everone picked a character(s) from a comic and did their dialogue. A lot of comics in our library had multiple copies so it was easy to do.

Silly, but fun.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Robin Williams
2. James Earl Jones
3. David Spade 
4. Elijah Wood (The Legend of Spyro as Spyro)
5. Gary Oldman (The Legend of Spyro as Ignitus. Did a really freakin' awesome job!)


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Audition this dude to Robot Chicken.


----------



## Hanzo (Jun 10, 2008)

Scott Mcneil and Jim Cummings


----------



## Lukar (Jun 10, 2008)

Yuri Lowenthal.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 10, 2008)

David Hyde Pierce


----------



## ExTo (Jun 10, 2008)

Dan Castalanetta (sp?) and Mario Desmarais.


----------



## Hanzo (Jun 10, 2008)

Me


----------



## zackstryker (Jun 10, 2008)

Devo said:


> I wouldn't mind getting into the voice acting profession, I'm just not sure how to go about it.


 
Well, Devo, the easiest way I've found is to get into radio. The best way to get your foot in the door for that is to volunteer to help around, doing what is needed, etc.

I just finished college after attending a two-year radio broadcasting program, and it's only given me a small advantage...

-------

I'm a voicer for many commercials at my radio station. I've also performed some audio books and had my voice for several characters on a pilot of a show that was going to be re-introduced to the world... flopped, sadly.

But, yeah. Like I said, RADIO! That seems to be the best way I've done it so far.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 10, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Yuri Lowenthal.



I really really REALLY hope it's not because of his twice-assed efforts of him voicing kids and teens (i.e. the ghost kid from Persona 3).


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 10, 2008)

I really hope to get into voice acting some day, it's sorta a dream job for me. I'd kill for a main character role in a really big videogame franchise like GTA, or a cartoon show like the Simpsons.

I gotta say I'm torn on my number one favorite voice actors. I really adore Dan Castanella, but Billy West has always been a voice acting idol of mine. I also love John DiMaggio though... Gah, can't choose.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my all-time faves is Tress MacNeille. She was Gadget Hackwrench, Babs Bunny, _and_ Dot Warner... which pretty much elevates her to godhood status in the eyes of a lot of furries. She's also done tons of other characters, ranging from the very young (Fang on "Dave The Barbarian") to the very old (Agnes Skinner on "The Simpsons"). Also love Tara Strong (aka Tara Charendoff), John Dimaggio, Patrick Warburton (although he needs to start turning _some_ voice acting roles down, seriously lol), Russi Taylor, Richard Horvitz, Grey DeLisle, the entire cast of "The Simpsons", and one who makes my list solely on the strength of one unforgettable performance: Elizabeth Hartman, who voiced Mrs. Brisby to perfection in "The Secret Of NIMH". Last, but by no means least, a name that no list of great voice actors should omit: the legendary Mel Blanc.

EDIT: Forgot Nicole Sullivan. Great voice, plus she's funny _and_ attractive.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2008)

Patrick Warburton?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 20, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Patrick Warburton?



He's best known for playing Elaine's on-again/off-again boyfriend David Puddy on "Seinfeld", but in the years since then, he's done voices for many animated shows & films, including "Buzz Lightyear Of Star Command" (as Buzz), "Hoodwinked", "Kim Possible" (as Mr. Barkin), "Hercules" (the series), "The Emperor's New Groove" and its spinoffs (as Kronk), "The Tick", "Family Guy", "The X's", "Tak And The Power Of Juju", "Bee Movie", and the upcoming "Space Chimps". So, yeah. He's a busy guy lol.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 20, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> He's best known for playing Elaine's on-again/off-again boyfriend David Puddy on "Seinfeld", but in the years since then, he's done voices for many animated shows & films, including "Buzz Lightyear Of Star Command" (as Buzz), "Hoodwinked", "Kim Possible" (as Mr. Barkin), "Hercules" (the series), "The Emperor's New Groove" and its spinoffs (as Kronk), "The Tick", "Family Guy", "The X's", "Tak And The Power Of Juju", "Bee Movie", and the upcoming "Space Chimps". So, yeah. He's a busy guy lol.



I know he's done a lot, that's why I picked him. ^_^


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 21, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I know he's done a lot, that's why I picked him. ^_^



Oh! LOL... I'm sorry XD... I'd just mentioned him in the post before yours, and since you put a question mark after your pick, I thought you were responding to my post, saying, "Patrick Warburton? Who's he?" LOL... sorry, didn't mean to tell you a whole bunch of crap you already knew. *^_^*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 21, 2008)

my all time fav. voice actor is quinton flynn he played voices for: Axel from KHII, Reno from FFVII advent children, Raiden from MGS 2, Iruka sensei from Naruto, and lot's more!

another fav. of mine is Cam Clarke. I loved his work as Liquid snake from MGS, but he sang we are one from the lion king 2 (which I love!)

as for voice acting... I wish I could become one. yea, I'd like, read something, then turn it into a dramatic play of some sort. lol. this is just another hopeless dream of mine *sigh*


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

You know, to be honest my favorite voice actor is Robin Williams. And Jeremy Irons playing Scar in The Lion King was friggin' awesome >:]


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Jeremy Irons playing Scar in The Lion King was friggin' awesome >:]



oh god his voice was sexy... I'm sry, but I just wanted to pounce *someone* hearing him talk XD


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> You know, to be honest my favorite voice actor is Robin Williams. And Jeremy Irons playing Scar in The Lion King was friggin' awesome >:]



But... Robin Williams always does pretty much exactly the same thing. O_O


----------



## trekwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

No one tops the unreplaceable Mel Blanc


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 25, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Audition this dude to Robot Chicken.



Oh, you mean Dom Fera? He's pretty friggin' awesome!

As for me, I like
and I'm sure this goes for most:
Don LaFontaine. _In a world..._


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Black as Po the Panda.


----------

